# Uber is Evil!



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Well members today I received something in my invest portfolio. Agree or disagree I made my decision quiting and disabling my account with Uber a few weeks back.I will never return and in my view Uber is Evil! Something for members to read below. Remember I quit and account was disabled,not Deactivated according to Uber!

Email for my invest portfoli:

Dear George,

Well that was short-lived.

Uber - the ride-sharing company that disrupted the taxi industry in most Australian states - could be on the way out.

You might think the taxi industry needed a shake-up.

And, to be fair, it responded reasonably well to the threat from Uber. Taxi firms have cleaned their act (and their cars) up noticeably in the last couple of years... which is blessed relief for most airport travellers.

But Uber has run into the same problem as many other companies that own large databases.

Cyber-crime.

In November last year it came to light that 57 million customer and driver records were hacked from Uber systems.

That's a HUGE security breach.

Worse still, Uber allegedly tried to cover it up.

According to the Australian Financial Review, _"Rather than disclosing the breach at the time (as it was legally required to do in the US), Uber paid the crooks off on a promise that they would delete the data."_

Astonishing!

Later this month, life is set to get even tougher for Uber - in fact, for any company that handles and stores customer data digitally in Australia.

On February 22, companies will be required by law to issue a notification if their data is breached.

No more covering-up.

Personally, I think this is a case of locking the stable door after the horse has bolted.

This new law may force businesses to clean house in the short term. It may force them to take a less blasé attitude to cyber security and data protection - or risk public embarrassment.

But the long term answer isn't to add extra regulation or make the law more stringent.

The answer is block chaining

Imagine a ride-sharing service where your personal data is 100% secure. It's un-hackable. Your privacy is maintained at all times.

But better still, no one except you can use, segregate, monetise, rent or sell your private data.

Someone will figure it out before too much longer. I imagine a small, tech startup is working on a blockchain-based ride-sharing service right now...

...Just like Uber did back in 2009 with their then-revolutionary idea!

I wonder how one of the biggest and most notorious disruptors of all time will feel about being disrupted themselves?

But Uber isn't the only company in the firing line.

Hold data? Be worried...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

You just realised that Uber holds that a good one everyone holds data Uber Samsung Apple government...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

DA08 said:


> You just realised that Uber holds that a good one everyone holds data Uber Samsung Apple government...


Realisation of data held has been around for years,i am actually aware.But Uber, no thanks not a part of that evil.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Well members today I received something in my invest portfolio. Agree or disagree I made my decision quiting and disabling my account with Uber a few weeks back.I will never return and in my view Uber is Evil! Something for members to read below. Remember I quit and account was disabled,not Deactivated according to Uber!
> 
> Email for my invest portfoli:
> 
> ...


There are no companies that is 100% hack proof . But not one got hurt or damage was done due to the hack . And why are you so concerns about your personal details as we are not important enough to worry about it . You know nothing will last forever . The taxi industries will never be as it was so you might as well go with the flow .


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes your correct,but not with Uber


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Yes your correct,but not with Uber


What did uber did to you that make you upset ?


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Better than you log on the facebook and check in.

Your iPhone location service and so

Your Android smartphone as well

iPad or tablet and on and on

Even the car GPS system with your location history

Arguably, you can say setting location service to NO SHARE or ONLY WHILE USING APP 

Who knows? Not all of us are tech savvy or have any deep knowledge of how apps work

Damn, one-day Gov will install a chip into your body just to make sure you are OOOOKKKK under the name of health monitor?

There is no privacy in this damn digital age where everything is logged and SECURED??? or NOT SECURED???


Uber is Evel so we are also somehow "evil" now with different tactics to earn more while spending less.

And Uber won't die anytime soon, and even Uber dies then there will be plenty to come.

But the name Uber become the status of rideshare industry. 

When people say Uber they mean rideshare, not Uber as a company anymore.

It is the case of too big to fall.

I myself, as much as a driver hate Uber is as much as a rider loves Uber for the affordable (not to say damn cheap) transportation.

Uber is Evil so all giant corporation in the world and even your own gov somehow


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Icecool said:


> What did uber did to you that make you upset ?


Uber has done lots of things which I don't like.So I did what and had to and quit.No use stating what I don't like and the reason is I will write a lengthy essay and will bore people.So I sick it up and quit.


----------



## Franco Cozzo (Sep 24, 2017)

Icecool said:


> What did uber did to you that make you upset ?


Different day
Different issue

He's gone from 
Uber to
Gocatch to
Uber to
Gocatch to
Uber to
Taxify

Next installment will be quitting Taxify


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Franco Cozzo said:


> Different day
> Different issue
> 
> He's gone from
> ...


Haha,Taxify is final.


----------



## SideHustler (Feb 19, 2018)

george manousaridis said:


> Haha,Taxify is final.


I've been thinking about quitting too. Looking for other ways to make an income and stumbled across bonusbank, not sure if anyone has tried it?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SideHustler said:


> I've been thinking about quitting too. Looking for other ways to make an income and stumbled across bonusbank, not sure if anyone has tried it?


I am interested,email via this site


----------



## SideHustler (Feb 19, 2018)

If you type "bonusbank uber" into Google, it brings up a good article. I can't post the link on here.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SideHustler said:


> If you type "bonusbank uber" into Google, it brings up a good article. I can't post the link on here.


In my direct email here.ok I will Google it,cheers


----------



## SideHustler (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm not sure how to direct email you on this. I think I need one more like to post a link.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

SideHustler said:


> I'm not sure how to direct email you on this. I think I need one more like to post a link.


Oops sorry should of said start and conversation with me ,I already have my friend


----------



## SideHustler (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks George.


----------

